
Show HN: Language Map of the United States - stank345
http://languagemap.us
======
protomyth
Where are you getting your database from, because "Dakota languages" probably
isn't the correct label.

~~~
stank345
The language options are based on responses from the ACS (American Community
Survey), a yearly survey done by the Census Bureau. They go around to
different households interviewing people about what languages they speak at
home and respondents give a variety of answers, which I believe they try to
categorize after the fact. Some answers are certainly families of languages. I
believe in this case that option refers to this indigenous language of the
Sioux:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dakota_language](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dakota_language).

Here's more links to the dataset I used if you're interested:
[https://github.com/pcaisse/language-map-
us#data](https://github.com/pcaisse/language-map-us#data)

~~~
protomyth
Yeah, it’s one of three, but not the most popular of the bunch. Lakota is much
better known. If you are grouping them then you probably want to change the
label.

Nice site.

------
yantra_ml
Have you tried looking into data.gov. They have really good dataset you might
find it useful.

